# IAT question?



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I here alot of talk about IAT heat soak problems, but can't seem to find mine. Sorry I feel like a idiot saying that especially seeing i'm a 15 Mechanic. The only thing on my intake is the PCV tube and MAF. Is the IA built into the MAF on a 06 M6? Or could the previous owner have relocated it already? here's a couple pics under hood.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It looks stock so the IAT sensor is in the MAF


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks! Thats what I was thinking


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Laut...*

Nice looking engine....

Where did you get those Red/Blk head covers?

Speaking of MILFs; I mean MAFs......Are you planning on getting a Vector HSRK and where would you install it along the Volant?

Regards...Greg


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks! I painted them my self The black is just the factory black with a clear coat. The red is ceramic caliper paint with touch up paint used on the GTO logo. If I replace the MAF it will only be with a engine build which probably won't happen unless the motor starts to give me problems. I hear the stock MAF is capable of flowing more then the motor in stock form and i'm only planning exterior mods nothing major. Just a tread update sinse it came back up I have done a IAT break out and ported the intake box since last pics.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Lautin...*

+1 on the Volant and Paint Job.

I was getting all psyched to do the Vararam...but all the modifications required give me pause.

Back to the IAT...It is integrated on the 06 MAF.

Again...smokin' job on that paint work....that looks trick as hell!

Regards...Greg


----------

